# ugh 4-6 and 4-7



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Well guys I hope the fishing gets better this week if not I'm in trouble come tourney day.. I put in on the sound side of Johnson beach Saturday morning with live shrimp and gulps paddled over to big lagoon nothing was goin on except me feeding penfish live shrimp yakavelli was out ther I chatted with him for few then back to fishing or should I say nothin got skunked. I put in at Sanders beach today to give Chico a try with live shrimp and gullps again same thing as yesterday pretty much fished around the mouth for a while with no success I anchored up and caught a catfish and had seen three guys come by in pa's so I pulled anchor to go see if they was doin any good they was fishing the bridge said they was trying for sheepies but I chatted for a few then decided to drop a shrimp down. Got nibbled a few times and then I got this lil black drum and gave it to one of the guys in the pa's not much after that fished for bout another hour and called it quits. Well I still havnt found a trout or redfish bite but maybe it will all change this week. Till next time (o and to the guys in the pa's if yall get on here nice talkin to yall and sorry bout reffering to yall as the guys in the pa's didn't think to get yalls name or see if yall got on here lol hope that drum was tasty)


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Right there with ya. Biggest trout lately was 18 inches. No reds and no flounder and only 2 bait size croaker in 3 weeks of trying.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Today and yesterday were tough for me as well. yesterday I fish an area where I caught 30+ trout on Tues and didn't get one bite. Today I fish an area the holds occasional flounder but only found 2 10"ers and a 16" red still no trout there either hope I can find something Saturday this was my last chance to fish before then


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Gonna be interesting next Saturday for sure. I'm not exactly confident, but I am optimistic. Somebody's GOTTA catch something...


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes sir. I did manage a couple 20" trout today but man it was bad. It could be interesting next week.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Today was tough again. I did manage a legal slam but doubt it broke 7lbs total!!! LOL!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for showing us up Chad......


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Didn't get a bite for 4 hours then caught all 3 in like 10 min. Think of the smallest possible slam and that was it. I wouldn't of kept any of them except the flounder but he's dead now. So nothing to get happy about I was in little Sabine trying to stay out of the wind. Our a, b, c and d spot haven't produced a fish since last Sunday. I can't figure this shit out?? What happened?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I think im going to fish the same exact places I've been going and hopefully they cooperate. Last year I seem to go to unfamilar water and don't catch much.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I was out in the river Saturday - launched from Simpson's. Got 2 trout early, then a small red. Pedaled around for several hours, nothing. But the Ospreys were killing it - literally. Did get a 19" trout on the way back in. 

Saw a couple of other yakkers and asked them about the tournament - they were in. They did think everybody had to launch from Shoreline... Saw a couple of newbies - one guy brand new to the area, new yak, Bama student here doing an internship at Gulf Power.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

A lot can happen between now and Saturday. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed!


----------

